# Please help.



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My son (10 years old) will be going on his first turkey hunt behind the gun in about 3 weeks. He has done some shooting with me and we have determined that the heaviest load he can shoot effectively is a 1 1/8 oz load I use for chukar (~1400 fps). Everything else just kicks him too hard.

Shot size #6 only gives us about 25 yards of good pellet density, so I am considering using 7.5's in an effort to increase out potential range. I am pretty concerned about having adequate penetration with 7.5's though. Does anyone have some specific knowledge about how well 7.5's would penetrate on a turkey?

OSOK, if you are out there, I don't need a lesson on ethics.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I'd be a little leery trying to increase on that range with 7.5's. I'd guess you'll trade better density for less lethality at longer ranges with the 7.5's.

I'd try one of the following to get more range without more recoil. With lead, you could stand to lose some fps, and you may be able to reach out a little further with less powder and more shot. Also, try some steel loads. You'll have to drop down to 4's probably to keep your energy up, but they'll pattern tighter than lead and you may be able to go with a relatively higher payload because steel kicks less than lead. Finally, maybe try some hevi shot loads. You'd have to drop shot load to keep kick down, but very tight patterns would be possible with many fewer pellets in the load.

If you can find one that fits, an auto 20 ga. would be a great gun choice. The gun would be lighter to handle and the dampening effect of the auto would allow you to go with a heavier load, and I bet you could find a hevi shot load that would throw some really nice patterns out to better ranges. My 7 year old had no problem shooting my 20 ga. auto in 2.75 " 1 oz. With an auto, bet your 10 year old could handle a 3" 1.25 oz. Here's the hevi shot product number for that load: PRHS20M4


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The following worked well with my kids. Let them practice with a light trap load until they are comfortable shooting at a turkey silhouette at 30 yards, which is a good max range for any novice turkey hunter. Determine what two and three quarter inch turkey load and choke combination gives the best patterns out to that range, by doing the testing yourself. When it comes time to hunt, have him/her use the chosen turkey load and don't worry about recoil. Load only one shell, which is a good idea with any novice, and stress the importance of making the first shot count. Practicing good shooting form beforehand is the key. Get them very comfortable shooting the gun. I believe you will find that the combination of adrenaline and excitement will make the recoil of that one shell a non-issue. This worked with my kids, on turkeys and geese as well.
Congratulations on bringing your child into the shooting sports. I hope your son gets a big 'un. Burl


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Well.... The Idaho youth was Saturday and Sunday. I took my son out Saturday morning and we were successful. My son shot his first turkey. Not a trophy to a veteran turkey hunter, but to a 10 year old, it was great. He shot a 13.5lb Merriams/Rio hybrid with a 2 inch beard. It was about 10 yards away with 2 of his buddies (all 3 birds were in full strut). My son also shot 2 holes in my deek (one from the fringe of the shot pattern, and a 2nd one from the wad), but I don't mind. It was worth it! :sniper:

P.S. Every time we practiced in the back yard he wanted help holding up the gun because it was heavy. Once we were there, he did it all by himself. I was and still am very proud.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Well deserved congratulations to the new hunter, and to you as well. May you have a lifetime of successful hunts together! Burl


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I'll never forget the first spring birds my two sons shot. Nothing like it. Period. Congrats. I hope you took a bunch of photos.


----------

